# Otto vs KC



## 343paul (Jan 1, 2012)

How good is Otto cap for embroidery? Have used kc cap several times but looking for another option.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

in my own opinion I don't like the feel of Otto caps. I've worked with many brands and have promoted Yupoong flexfit or Pitbull. both are from Korea and has great structure.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use Otto for most of our cap needs. They are ok.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Never been disappointed with Otto - the cap or their embroidery.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Don't know if it will make a difference to or not, but Stitches Magazine just listed them as one of the top 25 apparel suppliers.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

We really like Otto. The hoop and stitch up just fine for us. My problem is the shipping but for the cost of the blanks (which i think is very reasonable) I think it is worth it. I would compare the quality to the KC if not a little better than the KC, and Otto has more variety in my opinion.


----------



## JordanW (Mar 17, 2014)

I've had pretty good experiences with Otto Cap. Really like their fitted styles. Sew on great and wouldn't go anywhere else. or snapback and truckers I use Yupoong. Also like using flexfit caps too.


----------



## 343paul (Jan 1, 2012)

JordanW said:


> I've had pretty good experiences with Otto Cap. Really like their fitted styles. Sew on great and wouldn't go anywhere else. or snapback and truckers I use Yupoong. Also like using flexfit caps too.


How good is the embroidery at Otto?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Always been good for me.


----------



## action9026 (Apr 11, 2012)

I've used Mega Cap for a couple of years and absolutely love them. Laura is awesome to work with and knows what products I buy and will holler at me when they are low and when they get shipments in.


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

We use otto cap embroidery services a couple of times a year. Seems like every year we will get some large orders when our shop is booked up. We have done some 300 - 500 cap runs with them and have been treated well and gotten good quality embroidery on time. So far so good.


----------



## stitchnbeauty (Jul 12, 2010)

Have used Otto for a couple years. Always receive great service and products. I like to stitch on them.


----------

